# AMD GPU --> HDMI --> TV --> HDMI ARC --> Sorround Sound Issue



## Conholio (May 8, 2020)

Hi,

First of all thank you all for the cool Forum, i love browsing in the internet to solve my Problems and stumbeling upon such cool Forums with a lot of Experts like this. Keep it up!

I have a AMD 5700 XT Graphics Card connected via HDMI to my Phillips TV.
This TV is connected to a Sonos Beam Sorround Sound System via HDMI ARC.

I have installed the APO Driver with Dolby PCEE4 7.2.8000.17 and adapted my FX Configuration (See Attachment to see my current Config)
I am able to select "Dolby Digital" as the standart Format and its playing sound on my Sonos fine.
However i am not able to Configure a 5.1 Speaker Setup as it only offers me Stereo to choose from (See Attachments).

I Also checked with "custom resolution utility", whether my TV supports more than one channel. That seems to be the case.
My Xbox one runs 5.1 without any Issues over my TV.

Am i missing something here?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2020)

Have you tried following this guide?


----------



## Conholio (May 8, 2020)

Yep, already done that a while ago.
My Sonos System is working fine (Sorround) on both watching TV and when i use it with my Xbox One also through HDMI ARC.

This seems to be a specific Windows / Driver / Encoding Issue.
2 Channels are working fine, but of course i want my PC to output 6 Channels.

But your post no triggered me to check in the Sonos App what sound the Beam is recieving.
And it states "Dolby Digital 2.0".
When i boot up my XBOX it states "Dolby Digital 5.1"
So the Problem is getting 5.1 out of the PC....


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2020)

I thought the standard way to connect via HDMI was from GPU > HDMI > SOUNDBAR > HDMI ARC > TV?
Do the Sonos speakers not have HDMI IN? I'm not sure all TVs sill pass through Dolby 5.1. You may also want to check your cables.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2020)

I'm not sure then. For most home theater setups the amp usually sits in the middle of the chain before the TV to intercept all audio signals. You've in away bypassed all that and plugged directly into your TV which by default only has stereo therefore that's what is being output. Rather than seeing your sonos with the 5.1 it sees your TV with the stereo 

Maybe have a look at your TV settings.


----------



## Conholio (May 8, 2020)

I investigated further:
When i start the windows 10 netflix app and start a movie, the Input Signal on my Sonos Beam switches to "Dolby Digital 5.1" and i have tested, it is sorround.
Same when i start Forza Horizon 4.

On the Destkop it switches back to 2.0, which is totally fine. As always you need an app to bring 5.1 Audio.
However it really confuses me why windows tells me it is a stereo setup, when in Reality it's a 5.1 Setup and it does not let me configure my Sorround.
It is now not a major problem anymore, as i can also adapt the Sorround sound in the Sonos app, but it makes absolutely no sense to me.

Even when Netflix is currently playing and it is obviously 5.1,  Windows still tells me: Nope, you're 2.0.
Sounds not like a stable Setup for now....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2020)

Im clueless - I still think its something to do with your chain....

Consider trying this out. If you have an optical TOSLink cable, try hooking up to your sonos like that instead with the built in audio from your PC.

Any audio pass-thru options in your tv settings? Sometimes ARC can be a real headache to work correctly according to what ive read


----------

